# Proposals to only fund treatment for 30-35 year olds



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

I've just filled in the feedback form for this news article: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-40801227

If you follow the link at the bottom of the article you can fill in a detailed response to the proposal, or here's a link to the NHS site direct: https://www.bristolccg.nhs.uk/get-involved/nhs-service-proposals/fertility-treatment-eligibility/

I'm not in the Bristol area but once one CCG starts a scheme like this others are bound to follow suit. I gave quite a long response....


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

When I had NHS funded treatment in Oxford, the age group for funding was 35 yrs to 39yrs.  I think it is really unfair, especially if someone is 100% infertile and making them wait.

X


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

I came across 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4676182/Britain-s-pregnant-man-gives-birth-baby-girl.html

and http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4657830/transgender-women-born-boys-babies-NHS-doctors.html

I think it is unfair to set very low age limits for NHS funded treatments for women and at the same time provide NHS funding for implanting wombs to transgender women or hormone therapy for gender reassignment.


----------

